

Ask HN: What is scarce now - what will our descendants be addicted to? - exit

We're addicted to sugar because this power store was vanishingly rare for most of human history.<p>We horde objects and clutter our lives because "things" were hard to come by in the past.<p>You obsessively hit reload because your ancestors were starved for knowledge and for glimpses of a wider world beyond their immediate surroundings.<p>So, what is scarce now - what will our descendants be addicted to?
======
knieveltech
Craftsmanship.

------
ascuttlefish
Hopefully enlightenment.

